# JobScene Recruitment Fair RDS Dublin



## Jobscene (30 Jan 2006)

There is an opportunity to meet Ebay/Paypal, Meteor, CPL resources, The House of Fraser, Elverys, Lidl, Price Waterhouse, Dell Computers, KPMG, IIB Bank, Stryker Instruments, Bertlesmann Financial Services, Bisys and many more leading Employers at the JobScene Recruitment Fair being run in Association with The Irish Times on February 7th 2006 at the RDS in Dublin.

Admission is Free

Full details on [broken link removed]


[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest115 (31 Jan 2006)

Is the web address correct ?


----------



## Jobscene (6 Feb 2006)

Hi,

Yes, the website is [broken link removed] 

You can also access the site throughthe following link!

[broken link removed]

Enjoy and best of luck with your search


----------



## Jobscene (6 Feb 2006)

Apologies, I should have put this in the last Post, this is the full list of exhibitors, the show opens from 10.30 - 19.00 tomorrow the 7th February and admission is free.

BFS Finance Ltd
Bisys
Capita
CIMA
CPL 
CV Ireland (www.cvireland.ie)
Dell Computers
ebay
Elverys Sports
First Choice Holidays & Flights
Grafton ESP
Helix Human Resource Systems
House of Fraser
I to I Volunteer Travel & TEFL
IIB Bank
The Irish Times and nicemove.ie
Intel
J.B. Barry & Partners Ltd
Jobs@Pertemps Ireland
KPMG
Lidl Ireland
Life Recruitment Ltd
Manpower
Medical and Accounting Staff - Best Personnel 
Paramount HR Solutions
Parc
PricewaterhouseCoopers
Richmond Recruitment
Robert Half International
RPS Group
Sigmar Recruitment
Stryker Instruments
Supermacs
Value Retail 
Xerox


----------



## Theo (7 Feb 2006)

thanks for the info.  i went down at lunchtime today and was disappointed.  I was interested in 2 of the exhibitors in particular - one of the exhibitors had disappeared completely (their stand was abandoned!), presumably for lunch, and the main recruiter at the other had gone out for lunch for an hour.  I was left to talk to a very young administrator who couldn't offer any help except smile and give me a brochure.  
I would have thought that exhibitors would know that many people like me who work in Dublin city centre can only get out to the RDS at lunchtime, and even then only for a half hour or so.  What's the point if the people you want to meet leave for lunch themselves? Could they not bring sandwicheds with them for the day or something else?
19.00 is too early to close in the evening also as that is the earliest i could get back out there again.  btw, the taxi fare cost euros12 return. (getting a bus would be too slow)

anyway, i do appreciate trying to get something like this organised but thye two exhibitors i'm talking about showed little consideration for my efforts.

ah well, back to the agencies again!


----------

